# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Ortopeda - guzowatość piszczeli

## budzik95

Witam. Mam 16 lat. Jestem zapalonym fanem piłki nożnej i uprawiam ten sport. Około trzech lat temu zostałem uderzony w miejsce pod kolanem, ból był straszny. Po pewnym czasie ból ustąpił ale "wyskoczył" mi w miejscu przyczepu mięśnia czworogłowego do piszczela guz. Byłem u lekarza i kazał mi nie grać przez około 4 miesiące. Nie ćwiczyłem przez ten czas ani trochę. Ból minął, ale guz pozostał. Po tym czasie zacząłem grać ponownie i znowu ból wrócił. Kolejny raz poszedłem do lekarza i znowu kazał mi nie grać. Dostosowałem się do jego zaleceń. Teraz kiedy ponownie zacząłem grać w piłkę i ćwiczyć to miejsce znowu zaczęło mnie boleć. Jest to bardzo uciążliwe, ponieważ nie mogę w pełni wykonywać pewnych czynności np. przysiadów. Ból nasila się przy klęczeniu i przy wchodzeniu po schodach. Trzeci raz poszedłem do lekarza i w końcu powiedział co mi jest. Jest to choroba "Osgooda-Schlattera", czyli aseptyczne zapalenie guzowatości kości piszczelowej, choroba należąca do grupy jałowych martwic kości. Kazał mi oszczędzać nogę i nie grać w piłkę. Zauważyłem, że gdy nie gram już ponad 2 tygodnie i jak dotykam to miejsce to mnie nie boli, wcześniej kiedy nawet nie grałem przez dłuższy czas i dotykałem to miejsce to mnie bolało. Proszę o odpowiedź czy może jest to oznaka gojenia się lub regenerowania tego miejsca. Z góry dziękuję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
W przypadku Twojego schorzenia, czyli aseptycznego zapalenia guzowatości kości piszczelowej odpoczynek i oszczędzanie nogi są bardzo istotne. Tak, jak wspominasz brak bólu po dwutygodniowej przerwie jest efektem regeneracji, ale niestety w przypadku tej choroby, gdy zaczniesz grać, bóle mogą znowu powrócić.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## budzik95

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy choroba i towarzyszące jej bóle przejdą kiedyś całkowicie?

----------


## Krzysztof

Jeśli Twoje dolegliwości spowodowane są chorobą Osgooda-Schlattera, problem po paru latach może zniknąć, z tego schorzenia w pewnym sensie się "wyrasta". W tym momencie, jeśli bardzo chcesz grać, pamiętaj o dobrej rozgrzewce mięśnia czworogłowego przed treningiem, unikaj trenowania w zimnych temperaturach, a po grze wskazane byłoby leżenie z uniesioną nogą. Pamiętaj jednak, że najlepszy dla Twojej nogi byłby odpoczynek.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## budzik95

Dzięki bardzo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Olfen gdy miałem stan zapalny i mnie bolało , wydaje mi się że jest bardzo skuteczny ale też możecie próbować jak macie w domu innych żeli np. Fastum Oczywiście możecie chodzić na rehabilitację - ultradźwięki chyba najskuteczniejsze oprócz krioterapii i lasera . Żel stosowałem podczas ultradźwięków więc nie wiem co pomogło bardziej ale wydaje mi się że samego żelu możecie spróbować. No bo wycięcie guzowatości wiąże się z operacją która nie zawsze kończy się pomyślnie i możliwymi komplikacjami oraz ryzykiem śmierci czy śpiączki podczas znieczulenia anestezjologicznego więc z powodu takiej narośli raczej nie warto ryzykować . Co do ostróg na piętach można zastosować metodę ESWT - czyli falą uderzeniową w miarę bezpieczniejszą od operacji. Do guzowatości to nie wiem czy się nadaje bo trzeba najpierw spróbować rehabilitacji .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Mam 15 lat i właśnie tak samo dręczy mnie guzowatość kości piszczelowej. Jestem siatkarzem i chciałbym wiedzieć czy jakieś opaski są pomocne w gojeniu tego schorzenia ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Owszem są opaski podrzepkowe. Uciskają one guzowatość podczas gry co sprawia że nie boli. Ja mam firmy "muller" i naprawdę polecam bo dzięki niej jestem w stanie w miarę normalnie trenować.
Koszt takiej opaski to około 30-40zł.

----------


## XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Czy można smarowac voltarenem i zchładzać zamrażaczem?

----------


## jakuwu

czy lekarz pozwala cwiczyc  na wychowaniu fizycznym po półrocznym zwolnieniu ?

----------


## nnn123

Nie wiem, nie rozmawiałem z Pana lekarzem w Pana sprawie...

Zwolnieniu z czego? Z szkoły? Z zakładu karnego?

----------


## Inga1234

trafne pytanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy w waszym przypadku pozwolił wam cwiczyc na wuefie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ta strona jest płatna ?

----------


## nnn123

Nie chcę nikogo obrażać, ale trzeba czasem ruszyć głową. Jak nigdzie nie ma informacji o płatności to skąd takie pytanie??? Po drugie, lekarze może i tu zaglądają ale raczej nikt im nie płaci za odpowiadanie na pytania. To już raczej jak ich temat zainteresuje.

Proszę przemyśleć treść pytania, a następnie udać się do dobrego psychiatry tudzież psychologa celem przebadania.

Ja Pana/Panią spytam tak: kaszlę i czy mam raka? Równie mądre pytanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosze aby pan usunął te odpowiedz o psychologu i o tym że ta strona jest płatna i chciałem sie pana zapytac czy w pana przypadku ortopeda pozwolił panu cwiczyc po półrocznym zwolnieniu na wuefie

----------


## nnn123

Iść do lekarza. Nie posiadam(y) Pani/Pana dokumentacji medycznej, nie możemy przebadać (w tym nawet nie widać twarzy, wieku ani jak kto chodzi wchodząc do gabinetu którego tu nie ma). Nie denerwować ludzi głupimi pytaniami! Nic nie usunę bo raz że nie widzę potrzeby, dwa że nadal uważam iż słusznie napisałem, a trzy to że 3/4 chorych psychicznie ma urojenia że są zdrowi albo urojenia że to "coś" innego - tzw. urojenia hipochondryczne.

----------


## jakuwu

ile pan ma lat i prosze to usunąc albo niech mi pan powie ja usune te wiadomości i niech pan sobie uważa na słówka o chorych psychicznie zrozumiał pan to świetnie i mam do pana pytanie czy jak założe opaske podrzepkową to będe mógł trenowac czy nie bo wszyscy mi sie w szkole pyytają kiedy znowu bede mógł grac prosze pana o odpowiedź i nie toczmy tego tematu o chorych psychicznie prosze aby pan sobie odpuścił jeśli jest pan mądrym człowiekiem

----------


## nnn123

Może inaczej. Bardzo dobrze że wreszcie napisał Pan coś więcej szczegółów. Proszę temat przekopiować/przepisać do nowego tematu (to czerwone coś na str. głównej) zgodnie z zasadami tzw. netykiety którą można porównać do zasad kultury (to prawie to samo). Pisząc coś innego albo niewiele podobnego w cudzym temacie powstaje tzw. burdel tzn. bałagan. Potem wszyscy narzekają że nie da się na forach w internecie nic znaleźć bo jest miliard wszystkiego. Jak Pan tak zrobi (to czerwone coś...) to z pewnością ktoś odpisze. Niekoniecznie ja i niekoniecznie w ten sam dzień ale na pewno. I proszę podać tam jak najwięcej szczegółów o schorzeniu, leczeniu i ogólnym stanie zdrowia.

----------


## jakuwu

mógłby  mi pan opowiedziec więcej o tym schorzeniu

----------


## nnn123

Jasny gwint. Wyszukiwarki splajtowały? Google pokazuje 10 600 (ponad dziesięć tysięcy) wyników. Starczy na jakiś rok czytania. Tylko komuś się bardzo nie chce. Na to są leki, ale wypisać je może jedynie psychiatra.

BTW. jest tu ktoś kto bierze pieniądze za przepisywanie 1/4 internetu i książek? Jak nie to nie.

----------


## jakuwu

czy jak założe opaske podrzepkową to bede mógł w miare normalnie trenowac ? mam 12 lat i nazywam sie kuba byłem u ortopedy i dał mi pół roku teraz ide 6 lutego i zapytam go czy jak założe te opaski to bede mógł trenowac czy nie przyszły mi zdjęcia i pisało że lewa noga w normie a z prawą troche gorze . jak pan myśli czy gdy założe opaske podrzepkową to lekarz mi pozwoli cwiczyc na wuefie czy nie tyle że lewa noga mnie wogule nie boli a prawa troche ?

----------


## śliwa

witam czy opaski podrzepkowe pomogą mi w leczeniu guzowatości i czy bede mógł w miare normalnie trenowac jutro ide do lekarza i właśnie mam te pytanie prosze o odpowiedź

----------


## messi890

czy fizjoterapeuta pomoże w leczeniu tego schorzenia

----------


## Lucy144

mój brat miał podobne schorzenie, które było opisywane na początku, tylko że pierwszy lekarz zdiagnozował jakieś zapalenie stanów, co jak się potem okazało było kompletną bzdurą... potem dopiero trafił do doktora Laskowskiego i teraz nie ma problemów z uprawianiem sportu. dlatego taki mały apel do was - sprawdzajcie dokładnie lekarzy!

----------


## messi890

czyli można iśc  do fizjoterapeuty i in pomoże a ten doktor laskowski był fizjo czy ortopedą i robił twojemu bratu zabiegi w postaci laserów lub ultradźwięków jeśli tak to ide do fizjoterapeuty dzięki

----------


## messi890

możesz mi powiedziec czxy ten doktor laskowski był fizjoterapeutą czy ortopedą i czy robił twojemu bratu zabiegi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również miałam guzowatość piszczeli. Podobno rzadko zdarza się u kobiet. 4 lata rehabilitacji, odciążanie nogi, czasowo gipsy itd. Ból na dwa lub trzy tygodnie ustępował i znów kolano zaczynało boleć. Przed chorobą grałam w tenisa, potem nie mogłam kontynuować treningów, bo albo byłam w gipsie, albo znów mnie bolało. Skończyło się operacją w wieku 17 lat i od tamtej pory nigdy nie bolało mnie kolano. Nie wiem tylko po co, lekarze czekali z operacją te kilka lat. Psychika mi siadła a efekt rehabilitacji był żaden.

----------


## messi890

co mi radzicie zrobic

----------


## messi890

czy jak  pójde na zabiegi w typie laserów to guzowatośc ustąpi i będe mógł grac w piłke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Otóż kilka lat do tyłu doznałem dokładnie tej samej kontuzji. Moją wielką pasją był sport mianowicie trenowałem zapasy wtedy też doszło do tego urazu, na treningach ból nasilał się coraz bardziej przez co nie mogłem wykonywać ćwiczeń. Pewnego dnia udałem się do lekarza zalecił mi dokładnie to samo, żebym oszczędzał nogę i odstawił sport na kilkanaście dni. Stwierdził, że ta choroba sama ustąpi po 2-3 latach i trzeba czekać. Aktualnie mam 17lat kontuzji dostałem w wieku 13lat. Rzuciłem moją karierę zapaśnika, przestałem chodzić na treningi(wg zaleceń lekarza). Po czterech latach ból ustąpił, mogę biegać, skakać itp jednakże guz pozostał i nie umożliwia mi klękanie na tym kolanie w dodatku brzydko wygląda.

Moje pytanie brzmi, czy ktoś miał tudzież ma ten sam problem i czy mógłby opisać jak przebiega proces operacji takiego guza bądź na czym to polega.

----------

